
The Search for Eclipses as Perfect as Earth’s (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-search-for-eclipses-as-perfect-as-earths
======
vorg
> Are there any other intelligent planet-dwellers near other stars, who
> contemplate a coincidence of sun and moon as we do?

Coincidence? Did the occasional perfect eclipse with a corona have some
nudging effect on some stage of the evolution of life on earth. Since the
corona wouldn't appear when the moon is either too large or too small, perhaps
on some recent stage in evolution such as of intelligent life? It's hard to
believe in coincidences.

------
knieveltech
When your comment stream has dwindled to flat earthers and moonshot hoax
crackpots bickering with the author over trivia, is it time to turn off user
comments?

~~~
someguydave
Do these nautil.us pay hacker news or something? Why do they get at least one
or two derpy links on HN every day?

~~~
detaro
No need to pay someone if you can simply post links yourself or have enough
readers that do so.

